# Favorite small town tackle store



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

In oakes we don't really have one, but i do like the Hardware hank here. A little high priced but great selection for all things for fishing and they carry waxworms in thw winter and that can be hard to find.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Reeds in Walker, MN is a great place to get tackle.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Arts tavern in Lidgerwood,Beer Bait and tackle.Just like the good old days beer joint.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Crookston, MN has a really neat little place but I can't remember the name. Anybody know it?


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

Fallguy wrote: "Crookston, MN has a really neat little place but I can't remember the name. Anybody know it?"

I believe it is called "Ceasons" or something of that manner. I went to college there and stopped in before every fishing trip for tackle and bait, it's also a good place to shoot the s***.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good evening,

The Rooster, in Rapid City, SD. There located in the Gap.
Tackle, Bait, Guns and Ammo.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bens bait in battle lake mn is a real nice place


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

lvmylabs said:


> Reeds in Walker, MN is a great place to get tackle.


That's one of my favorites. But I think H&H in Maple Lake takes the best small town tackle shop here in MN. I dunno if I'm biassed towards it, though... that's where my first deer was registered and one of my best hunting friends works there. Great little store, though... they got guns, too!


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Christopherson's in Alex has an awesome tackle selection. I don't know if you guys consider it a small town or not, but the tackles selection is great! Especially the wall of muskie baits


----------



## xcfish (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to the Black Hills of SD for a little trout action with some friends recently and stopped into the Rooster Bait and Tackle in Rapid City, a locally owned shop, for licenses, gear, and advice. They don't sell licenses and suggested that we go to another place for those and then come back. When I suggested that it would be good service to offer licenses to keep people in the store, I was told by the owner that it was the 21st century and I could do anything I wanted. I told him that was an odd thing to say, and he said that I and my friends never needed to come back. So Friends, you may want to consider somewhere else for your Black Hills fishing needs. Thanks


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

J and M Store, Angle Inlet, MN 56711. Everything you need to fish LOW water or ice.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

carp_killer said:


> bens bait in battle lake mn is a real nice place


I bought hundreds of pounds of crawlers and panfish leaches there growing up. Still like stopping in there every time I go through BL.

Bait Box in Lake Preston, SD is a great spot.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Cahill's in Rocklake, always a full cooler!


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

mulefarm said:


> Cahill's in Rocklake, always a full cooler!


I thought Rock lake closed its doors years ago?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hicks Outdoors sport shop Clio Michigan. They not only have takle but fly tieing supplies and reloading supplies as well. they have guns ammo rods and reels an d archery supplies and equipment too.
Their employees are well trained and know their products, They move in to a new about 1800 sq.ft. building around 10 years ago after many many years at the north end of Flint.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ben's Bait in Battle Lake or Pioneer Bait and Takcle in Jamestown.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

L&H Shoe Shop in Valley City has a good tackle selection for ice fishing, no bait though. It is the classic small town store.


----------

